# Probleme mit RAID 1 an NForce Nivida RAID Controller



## wischmopp90 (28. April 2007)

Hallo,

habe jetzt schon seit lägeren ein Hardware (denke ich doch) Raid 1 auf meinen ASUS Crosshair. Ist ein NForce 590SLI Chipsatz mit integriertem RAID Controller. Ich habe einen HDD Normal und zwei im RAID Modus dran. Sind 2x 320 GB WDC WD3200KS zwar nicht aus der gleichen Produktions Serie aber das solle nnix damit zutuen haben.

So zu meinem eigendlichen Problem:
Immer wenn ich auf der Festplatte Daten lese und schreibe mit vollem Speed (TotalComander) oder Daten zum Rendern lese steigt das RAID aus! Gestern z.b. Habe ich von einer Externen HDD einer Freundin rund 30 GB Aufs Raid geschrieben und dann kamm wieder die Meldundung vom NV Raid Service. Schwerer Zugriffsfehler oder sowas. Wiegesagt ich war nit am PC habs nur gesagt bekommen und Gesehn das Der Verbund raus ist. Bzw. Zwei Spiegelungen mit nur einer HDD drin sind. Manchmal auch Spiegelung und bei einer wird halt als Status Fehler angezeigt.

Mir nützt ein RAID nix wenn ich es dauernt Rekonstruieren muss und das Dauert bei im mom 250GB schon en paar stunden. Geht scheinbar nicht inkrementell und sehr schnell isses uch nicht. Ach so, ich hatte halt bisses mir aufgefallen ist einen Daten unterschied von rund 25GB. D.h. nac 5GB is eine HDD rausgeflogen.

Wenn jmd. Idee oder erfahrung hat bitte melden...bin RAID ... Ach so Triber sind die Aktuellsten also Chip und Bios. fürs RAID Bios habe ich noch keine gefunden.

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. April 2007)

Mh... vllt schafft der Onboard-Raid einfach die Bandbreite nicht... die sind oft nur billige Dinger die man in die Tonne kloppen kann...


----------



## wischmopp90 (28. April 2007)

Hallo,

naja so Billig war das Board nicht und der Controller angeblich sehr gut laut Tests, aber was für Controller kannst du empfehlen? Preisklasse bis max. 50€? 

Gruß Fabian


----------

